# body mount question/ rally 2 question



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Getting ready to purchase a complete body mount set for my 69 judge. Who sells the best kit?? Also, what color is correct for the back side of rally 2 wheels? Thanks


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Argent Silver. I think the original paint code was Lucite #9562L. Buy that and your body mount kit from Ames. Good stuff. Matt


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

You mean the same argent silver that's on the outside of the wheels??


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

The back side of my factory Rally II's were black, similar to or the same as chassis black.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, I ordered a set of new Rally IIs a couple years back and they came argent silver on the backside. I assumed that is the way they were supposed to be. Matt


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for your help


----------

